# Glue for Shaving Brushes?



## federalist (Dec 18, 2015)

Have any of you tried making your own shaving brushes?  I need advice on how to attach the knot to the handle.  I am thinking of just gluing it on, but I need an adhesive that is waterproof, durable, and non-toxic.  Any suggestions? 

My broken chair is on its way to becoming a shaving brush.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't mean to be discouraging, but this very subject is something that professional brush makers struggle with.  Shedding bristles is the most common complaint with cheap brushes.  I don't have any advice other than that you should search or ask this question on the forums over at badgerandblade.com.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 18, 2015)

I do believe a marine epoxy is one option.


----------



## federalist (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!  I found a few forum posts on Badger and Blade that also recommend marine epoxy.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

Marine epoxy is very strong and waterproof. If Sea Wolfe shows up or email her, she may have a brand to suggest. I do not remember what we used when we had our boat. Sea Wolfe works in the Marine enviroment. 

I will also mention that the hair shank is probably hand tied like a wig. It is not going to be just a matter of sticking hair in a glue. Look up hair extension and wigs making, new glue and methods have come out in that industry also. I would look up hand tying, just hot gluing will still cause fiber loss


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 19, 2015)

If you want two part epoxy, I need to go check at work on Monday unless my mind kicks into high gear in the meantime cause I can't remember what we use.

Another crazy good adhesive is 3M 5200 like this (but check elsewhere for better prices) http://www.westmarine.com/buy/3m--5200-polyurethane-adhesive-sealant--P004_127_002_507 We use it all the time and joke that you have to cut out what youve stuck together if you want to make a change, cause its there for good.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> If you want two part epoxy, I need to go check at work on Monday unless my mind kicks into high gear in the meantime cause I can't remember what we use.
> 
> Another crazy good adhesive is 3M 5200 like this (but check elsewhere for better prices) http://www.westmarine.com/buy/3m--5200-polyurethane-adhesive-sealant--P004_127_002_507 We use it all the time and joke that you have to cut out what youve stuck together if you want to make a change, cause its there for good.


I just knew you would have an answer :mrgreen:. Sometimes my brains goes into fail mode and I just do not remember what we used, but I do remember it was 2-part


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 19, 2015)

Typically we use 2 part for filling things - like fairing a hull. We use 5200 to stick things together - like making sure the lift hooks on the whaler are solid. But I'll try to get a better list on Monday


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Dec 19, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Typically we use 2 part for filling things - like fairing a hull. We use 5200 to stick things together - like making sure the lift hooks on the *whaler *are solid. But I'll try to get a better list on Monday


Assuming that's a motor whale boat, and you're not serving on a Japanese ship.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 19, 2015)

LOL I always forget how that sounds. Yeah your basic Boston Whaler


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 20, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> LOL I always forget how that sounds. Yeah your basic Boston Whaler




So you stand at the front with the harpoon? Kidding! Just kidding. 

Still, whale blubber soap.............?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 20, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I will also mention that the hair shank is probably hand tied like a wig. It is not going to be just a matter of sticking hair in a glue. Look up hair extension and wigs making, new glue and methods have come out in that industry also. I would look up hand tying, just hot gluing will still cause fiber loss



shaving knots come preglued, you just have to glue them into the handle with a good glue.


----------

